#ubuntu-charlas 2010-08-23
<geinux> saludos
<oIHAID3S> Buenos dias
<oIHAID3S> :D
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-08-24
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu Global Jam https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJamEs/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<fer> hola
<elias_> buenas!
<elias_> estoy interesado en la global jam
<elias_> que debo hacer para participar?
<elias_> puedo exponer ideas nuevas?
<m4v> creo que aún no es
<m4v> bah, no tengo idea, te fijaste en el wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJamEs/
<m4v> lo que estan organizando no estan ahora
<elias_> cuando están?
<m4v> no lo, no estoy en el tema :/
<m4v> hacercate el 29, cuando hagan la charla
<elias_> intentarase gracias
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-08-25
<Gato_perfido> hola
<Gato_perfido> soy malqueridooo por la ujer que yo mas quieroooo =O
<soco> hola?
<kvnxp> ?
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-08-27
<bumiga> Y ahora cual es el paso a seguir?
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-08-28
<themasterdark> Alguien ?
<m4v> mmmh
<IngForigua1> :S
<Solderman> Hola
<Solderman> alguien sabe como reproducir archivos mp3 en ubuntu, o tengo que convertir todo a formatos libres?
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-08-29
<PabloRubianes> El canal del CHat es #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<PabloRubianes> estamos esperando un momento a ver si llega algun rezagado...
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos
<SergioMeneses> primero agradecerles a nombre de todos por estar aqui presentes
<PabloRubianes> empezamos!!
<SergioMeneses> la idea de esta jornada es como siempre ir aprendiendo mas
<SergioMeneses> y conocer mejor lo q rodea a nuestra distro
<SergioMeneses> bueno hoy la jornada va a ser corta
<SergioMeneses> pero esperamos que muy productiva
<SergioMeneses> ya que esperamos poder discutir temas a fines de nuestras comunidades :D
<SergioMeneses> pido disculpas por empezar un poco retrasados pero lo importante es que ya estamos aqui :D
<SergioMeneses> ahora le doy la palabra a mi compañero PabloRubianes para que proceda con su charla :D
<PabloRubianes> Gracias SergioMeneses
<PabloRubianes> Hola a todos Y gracias por conectarse al evento
<PabloRubianes> Como estaba en el listado de charlas voy a hablar de Launchpad
<PabloRubianes> Launchpad es un sitio y aplicación web desarrollada por Canonical que permite el desarrollo de Software, especialmente Software libre
<PabloRubianes> Ademas de desarrollar software tambien nos permite traducir, preguntar o reunirnos en grupos dentro de ella
<PabloRubianes> pregunta para el chat, todos tienen una cuenta?
<PabloRubianes> porque tener una cuanta de Launchpad es importante por lo siguiente:
<PabloRubianes> te permite reportar errores, por ejemplo de Ubuntu, podes editar el Wiki de ubuntu y muchas otras actividades que se pueden hacer un dia como hoy...
<PabloRubianes> aunque cualquier dia se pueden hacer actividades como en un Global jam
<PabloRubianes> launchpad esta dividido en modulos y estos modulos son:
<PabloRubianes> Code: Launchpad permite la creación y el alojamiento del código del proyecto. Launchpad utiliza el control de versiones Bazaar también creado por Canonical.
<PabloRubianes> Bugs: Launchpad tiene un gestor de errores, que permite hacer el seguimiento, ademas de permitir a cualquier usuario, publicar Bugs que serán revisados y con suerte arreglados por el equipo de desarrollo.
<PabloRubianes> Blueprints: Estos son características y funcionalidades que los proyectos van a tener en futuras versiones, una especie de pequeños planes que se discuten y se aprueban o quedan por el camino.
<PabloRubianes> Translations: Launchpad permite la traducción de los proyectos en muchos idiomas, por lo general cada idioma tiene un equipo de traducción que se encarga de los proyectos, pero cualquiera puede colaborar, la diferencia que los usuarios que no pertenezcan al grupo de traducción, sus aportes son revisados.
<PabloRubianes> Answers: Este modulo es donde los usuarios de Launchpad puede publicar preguntas de un determino proyecto y el resto de la comunidad contesta las inquietudes. Se pueden hacer preguntas en español en esta sección.
<PabloRubianes> Y por ultimo están los perfiles personales y los grupos. En los perfiles personales es donde aparece la información de cada usuario, por ejemplo en que proyectos colabora, en que grupos participa, donde esta ubicado entre otras.
<PabloRubianes> En los grupos, los usuarios se unen con un fin común, puede ser el grupo de usuarios de un determinado lugar, el grupo de traductores de un idioma determinado o el grupo de desarrollo de un proyecto, cualquier usuario puede crear un grupo o un proyecto nuevo.
<PabloRubianes> preguntas acerca de esto?
<PabloRubianes> en #ubuntu-charlas-chat se pueden hacer preguntas
<PabloRubianes> PREGUNTA: magia154 Hola Pablo, una pregunta ¿cómo es que launchpad puede ayudar a una comunidad que no desarrolla software?
<PabloRubianes> Yo creo que puede ayudar de varias maneras, primero el modulo de preguntas es muy importante para los que no desarrollan software
<PabloRubianes> alli podes preguntar en español tambien, lo unico que tenes que esperar es como en Foro es que alquien que sepa la respuesta entre y te la resuelva
<PabloRubianes> es muy facil de usar ese modulo, el unico problema que le veo a launchpad es que toda la interfaz esta en Ingles, espero que algun dia se pueda elegir tu idioma
<PabloRubianes> por ejemplo si tu tienes una pregunta tenes que ir a https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addquestion
<PabloRubianes> elegir el idioma, y donde dice summary, como un resumen de tu duda
<PabloRubianes> despues de que le das al "continue" va a salir una lista de las preguntas mas parecidas a la tuya asi no se preguntan cosas dos veces y si la pregunta no es repetida la haces
<PabloRubianes> magia154: ademas reportar errores es una cosa muy importante aunque lo hagas en español lo importante es avisar que algo andan mal
<PabloRubianes> hay usuario como yo, que buscamos bugs en español y los pasamos a ingles asi mas gente los entiende
<PabloRubianes> Pregunta: no existe proyecto para la tradución de Launchpad?
<PabloRubianes> El desarrollo de launchpad se hace en Launchpad, es un proyecto que se llama Launchpad Itself
<PabloRubianes> creo que todavia no hay nada planeado pero en Ubuntu Brainstorm hay una idea de que launchpad funcione como Facebook
<PabloRubianes> digamos que se de cuenta que idioma usas y te muestre la interfaz con ese idioma
<PabloRubianes> Aetsu: sobre lo que decis de la documentacion es verdad, pero por eso estamos haciendo actividades como las de hoy
<PabloRubianes> La comunidad que habla en español necesita documentacion buena y nosotros la tenemos que hacer!
<PabloRubianes> bueno sigo, todos tienen cuenta o quieren que explique como se hace?
<PabloRubianes> sigo entonces
<PabloRubianes> ahora ya explique mas o menos como preguntar, ahora si quieren ayudar a los demas y responder es asi
<PabloRubianes> supongamos que queremos responder preguntas sobre ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> entonces vamos a
<PabloRubianes> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> esa es la pagina principal del Proyecto Ubuntu en Launchpad
<PabloRubianes> si bajan por la pagina hay mucha informacion y recuadros con la ultima actividad de cada modulo de launchpad sobre Ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> donde dice "Latest Questions" den click en All questions
<PabloRubianes> Y se van a dirigir a la lista de preguntas que hay sobre ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> elegimos nuestro idioma para filtrar la lista
<PabloRubianes> por si no saben... los estatus son los siguientes
<PabloRubianes> Open son las preguntas que nadie respondio o que se respondieron pero no se soluciono
<PabloRubianes> Answered son las preguntas que se respondieron pero el que las pregunto no dio feedback
<PabloRubianes> Y solve son las preguntas que estan respondidas, es importante que cuando hacemos una pregunta y alguien nos da la solucion que en el mensaje que nos soluciono el problema marquemos el boton "this solve my question"
<PabloRubianes> porque asi se remarca la respuesta y es mas facil de encontrar para otra persona con el mismo problema
<PabloRubianes> con eso son todo lo de preguntas, Preguntas? jejej
<PabloRubianes> Sino sigo con Bugs
<PabloRubianes> bueno si volvemos a la pagina principal de Ubuntu en lauchpad
<PabloRubianes> otro recuadro como el de latest Questions es "Latest bugs reported"
<PabloRubianes> ahi si tocamos all bugs vamos a la lista de todos los bugs de ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> un problema con los bugs es que se trabaja en ingles....
<PabloRubianes> aunque se puede reportar en español
<PabloRubianes> reportar un error en ubuntu es facil
<PabloRubianes> lo unico que tenemos que hacer es presionar ALT + F2
<PabloRubianes> y escribir "ubuntu-bug (paquete)" y se envia el error,
<PabloRubianes> tambien se puede reportar un error dentro de lauchpad
<PabloRubianes> esta es la dirreccion para reportar un error en launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<PabloRubianes> cuando se reporta un error a "mano" en esta segunda opcion es importante poner toda la informacion posible, versiones de los paquetes que intervienen en el problema
<PabloRubianes> es necesario todo esto porque los desarrolladores necesitan esa informacion para ver que andan mal y solucionarlo
<PabloRubianes> una actividad que cualquiera que sepa ingles puede hacer es hacer Bug Triage
<PabloRubianes> esto es revisar los bugs nuevos y ver si estan completos, si son bugs o no u otras cosas, para facilitar a los desarrolladores el que solo tengan contacto con los bugs importantes
<PabloRubianes> Pregunta: cuando se usa "ubuntu-bug (paquete)", ¿que ventajas se tiene frente al metodo a "mano"?, ¿con "ubuntu-bug (paquete)" se reune información del bug automáticamente?
<PabloRubianes> si el comando Ubuntu-bug reune todo automaticamente
<PabloRubianes> y solo te pide un comentario o descripcion
<PabloRubianes> el reporte a mano tenes que por ejemplo revisar las versiones de tu UBuntu, kernel, X window y otros vos por tu cuenta
<PabloRubianes> si se fijan en Launchpad cuando se quiere "report a bug" nos redirije a la pagina de documentacion de "ubuntu-bug"
<PabloRubianes> alguna otra pregunta?
<PabloRubianes> para los que les interesa el seguimiento de errores hay un grupo con una propuesta de seguir 5 errores por dia
<PabloRubianes> https://launchpad.net/~5-a-day-participants
<PabloRubianes> esa es la direccion del grupo por si a alguien le interesa
<PabloRubianes> bueno y para ir finalizando porque se supone que hay mas actividades
<PabloRubianes> deje la parte de traducciones
<PabloRubianes> bueno la parte de traduccciones de ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> esta aqui https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> ahi podemos elegir nuestro idioma o la version de ubuntu en la que queremos trabajar
<PabloRubianes> despues que elegimos el idioma y la version va a salir un listado de lo paquetes que se puede traducir
<PabloRubianes> aqui encontre un ejemplo que tiene lineas sin traducir
<PabloRubianes> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/koffice/+pots/koffice/es/+translate?show=untranslated
<PabloRubianes> ahi lo que se hace es cuando sabemos la traduccion la sugerimos y en el final de la pagina se da save
<PabloRubianes> luego alguien encargado de las traducciones en español las va a autorizar o no dependiendo de la calidad de la traduccion
<PabloRubianes> traducir es muy facil en launchpad
<PabloRubianes> dudas?
<PabloRubianes> Bueno muchas gracias por soportarme
<JuanCarlosPaco_> test
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos antes q nada
<SergioMeneses> pues me imagino que varios de ustedes saben que las comunidades de ubuntu se conocen como LoCo
<SergioMeneses> a nivel regional :D
<SergioMeneses> pueden ir viendo este link: http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<SergioMeneses> ese es el sitio oficial
<SergioMeneses> donde estan los datos recopilados de todos los LoCo team de acuerdo a sus paises de prosedencia :D
<magia154> ok
<JuanCarlosPaco_> SergioMeneses: me hace acordar a:  http://maps.ubuntu.com/map/
<Aetsu> ok
<JuanCarlosPaco_> lol
<SergioMeneses> JuanCarlosPaco_: :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno...
<SergioMeneses> yo soy colombiano y mi loco correspondiente seria: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> asi podeis buscar el loco de tu pais... esto con el fin de facilitar un contacto entre la gente "normal" con poco conocimiento y las comunidades activas
<SergioMeneses> todo en pro de la formacion de las personas
<SergioMeneses> :)
<Aetsu> ok ya tengo el mio
<SergioMeneses> eso es lo q mas me gusta de ser un miembro activo de una comunidad :D
<SergioMeneses> en la pagina de los loco respectivos estan los datos de contacto y el sitio oficial de cada uino :D
<SergioMeneses> *uno
<PabloRubianes> hay contactos de LoCos aqui?
<JuanCarlosPaco_> contacto?
<magia154> yo estoy formando una comunidad dentro de otra comunidad... que raro suena eso
<JuanCarlosPaco_> lol
<Aetsu> XD
<PabloRubianes> JuanCarlosPaco_: yo soy el contacto del LoCo de Uruguay
<PabloRubianes> no hay mas nadie que sea contacto de un LoCo?
<magia154> parece que no :S
<JuanCarlosPaco_> me parece que si, pero estan AFK
<marcelo> una pregunta, ninguno de los dos loco de españa estan aprobados, sabeis porque?
<Aetsu> españa no tiene el catalan¿
<JuanCarlosPaco_> algunos nik me suenan de argentina
<marcelo> si, si hablas catalan :-)
<PabloRubianes> marcelo: para que aprueben a un LoCo tienen que presentarse ante el LoCo council y ello ven si trabajaron lo suficiente para que te aprueben
<Aetsu> ouch XD, yo creia que tambiens se hablaba en castellano
<JuanCarlosPaco_> :s
<marcelo> bueno, el loco esta en catalan pero yo creo que no habra problemas en hablar castellano
<marcelo> igualmente pensaba que habia uno enteremente en castellano, pero no estan aprobados
<PabloRubianes> marcelo: pero un LoCo no aprobado puede llegar a serlo con trabajo, no hay que buscar uno aprobado
<PabloRubianes> hay que buscar el mas cerca
<Aetsu> cierto, pero como encuentras los no aprobados?
<marcelo> si si que los encuentro
<PabloRubianes> en el listado los no aprobado son grises y los aprobados de colores ubuntu
<Aetsu> oki
<SergioMeneses> ajap :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos alguno no pertenece a una comunidad de ubuntu??
<Aetsu> yo no pertenezco a ninguna
<JuanCarlosPaco_> ubuntu-ar
<magia154> ubuntu-mx
<Aetsu> yo puesto que soy español estoy entre ubuntu-es team y spainteam XD
<SergioMeneses> Aetsu: puedes contactar a tu lco cercano :D
<SergioMeneses> y obtener alli la informacion para hacer parte
<Aetsu> ok lo mirare
<SergioMeneses> hay que decir que los LoCo poseen diferentes formas de ingrersar gente a sus comunidades :D
<SergioMeneses> diferentes metodos :D
<SergioMeneses> pero nada excluyentes :D
<marcelo> yo en http://www.ubuntu-es.org/
<magia154> una pregunta yo sé de algo del consejo de las américas pero... cómo se supone que está integrado?
<SergioMeneses> primero estan los concilios
<PabloRubianes> no hay consejo de las americas
<SergioMeneses> magia154: existen los concilios https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio
<SergioMeneses> y existen las reuniones de LoCos por sus representantes de concilio
<PabloRubianes> cada loco tiene su dirigencias, algunos tienen consejo como en colombia o uruguay
<leogg> magia154, tal vez te referis a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas ?
<magia154> leogg gracias, precisamente a eso me refiero. Porque acá he preguntado pero siempre me suena muy vaga la forma en que se organizan los teams
<PabloRubianes> magia154: ese grupo de gente esta encargado de elegir a los ubuntu members de america
<leogg> magia154, el regional board se encarga de aprobar "ubuntu members"
<PabloRubianes> no tiene nada que ver con los teams
<leogg> asi es
<leogg> hay un board por cada zona geografica
<JuanCarlosPaco_> que grosso ser ubuntu member
<magia154> PabloRubianes, leogg comprendo. Me lo habían contado de otro modo y con mi breve incursión en wiki ubuntu ya estaba volviéndome loca, je. Gracias.
<leogg> :)
<SergioMeneses> leogg: alucardni algunas ideas para compartir hacerca de las comunidades de ubuntu?
<PabloRubianes> ya vuelvo
<leogg> en cuanto a los teams casi siempre se organizan por pais... pero hay casos excepcionales como la de estados unidos, rusia y brasil
<leogg> son paises grandes y se organizan a nivel estatal
<leogg> o regional
<leogg> tambien estan los teams por idioma especifico
<leogg> como el team catalan
<leogg> o el de asturias
<magia154> y es lo que también estamos tratando de hacer en México, organizarlo por estados
<leogg> que son de espanya pero opran difernete
<leogg> magia154, sip... en mexico tiene sentido hacerlo a nivel de estado
<JuanCarlosPaco_> cuando un team se vuelve demasiado grande combiene dividirlo?
<leogg> JuanCarlosPaco_, ese es el peligro
<leogg> por eso hay que buscar como coordinar esfuerzos
<JuanCarlosPaco_> define peligro
<leogg> no solo a nivel de pais
<leogg> por ejemplo
<JuanCarlosPaco_> ah
<leogg> en centroamerica nos unimos en ubuntu centroamerica
<leogg> que no es un team
<leogg> es mas bien una iniciativa de coordinacion
<JuanCarlosPaco_> meta-teams
<leogg> el peligro es que se dupliquen esfuerzos
<leogg> JuanCarlosPaco_, algo asi
<leogg> que se puede hacer a nivel de latinoamerica
<leogg> por ejemplo, con uruguay y argentina
<leogg> que estan cerquita y comparten mucho en comun
<leogg> lo mismo se puede hacer en mexico
<magia154> Y no hay Ubuntu Latinoamérica? es que nosotros no estamos en Centroamérica precisamente jeje
<leogg> ubuntu mexico puede ser un meta team
<leogg> magia154, fijate que tenemos gente de mexico metida en una iniciativa que se llama software libre centroamerica
<leogg> lo geografico a veces es relativo
<leogg> tambien tiene que ver la afinidad de comunidad
<leogg> creo que se intentohacer algo con ubuntu latinoamerica hacer rato
<leogg> pero no arranco
<leogg> http://ubuntu-lat.org/
<leogg> creo que ese es el link
<magia154> um imagino que el problema es que latinoamérica es gigante
<leogg> pero es solo una pagina
<leogg> magia154, cierto
<leogg> pero tiene mucho que ver tambien con que no tenemos cultura de compartir experiencias
<leogg> y ahi se pierde bastante
<leogg> hace un par de anyos tuvimos la idea de un ubucon latinoamericano
<leogg> hubo gente interesada
<leogg> pero el problema siempre es el mismo
<leogg> nos falta coordinacion
<leogg> y comunicacion
<leogg> lo hacemos muy bien en eventos como este
<leogg> pero eso es todo
<magia154> leogg: ya veo... y qué tal que se organiza un evento de aquí a un año?
<magia154> me gusta la idea del ubucon latino
<magia154> me refiero a que la comunicación y la coordinación se pueden dar si hay gente que insista
<leogg> magia154, yo estaria encantado... sera que mexico se anima a organizarlo ? :)
<magia154> wuoaaa!!
<magia154> claro que sí
<leogg> :)
<magia154> aquí hay mucha gente que apoya
<GuillermoC_> ubuntu-es no funciona un poco como cordinador de equipos?
<leogg> eso es lo importante
<leogg> GuillermoC_, esa era la idea... pero la realidad es otra
<leogg> bueno, es solo mi opinion
<magia154> perfecto, la siguiente semana tengo junta con la comunidad, voy a proponer y a darle seguimiento al ubucon latinoamericano
<leogg> magia154, seria genial
<leogg> nosotros nos animariamos a organizar, pero ahora estamos viendo la posibilidad de organizar el debconf12
<leogg> y eso es algo que nos esta quitando mucho tiempo
<maar> hola! perdón por la pregunta pero qué es el debconf12?
<magia154> leogg pero está genial tener más eventos acá en latinoamérica
<JuanCarlosPaco_> DEBian CONFerence?
<leogg> maar, http://debconf.org/
<maar> gracias leogg
<leogg> debconf es uno de los eventos de software libre mas grandes en la actualidad
<leogg> JuanCarlosPaco_, sip... el debian confernce
<JuanCarlosPaco_> Lo que seria bueno, que veo que nadie nota es llamar gente a los LoCo por corrientes de Hobby, es decir, estoy subscripto a listas de correo de Python y Gimp, y es impresionante la actividad que tienen
<JuanCarlosPaco_> capas hacer algo para llamar gente de alli por ejemplo
<JuanCarlosPaco_> un Evento Python-Ubuntu por ej
<JuanCarlosPaco_> 2 cosas que se llevan barbaro
<JuanCarlosPaco_> mi opinion
<leogg> JuanCarlosPaco_, aca estamos muy cercanos con gente de drupal
<JuanCarlosPaco_> o folleteria que muestre que se puede integrar ambos
<magia154> leogg será que te pueda pedir ayuda en el ubucon por lo menos cuál era  la panificación inicial que ustedes tenían?
<JuanCarlosPaco_> claro
<leogg> sip, la colaboracion hacia afuera es muy importante
<leogg> magia154, claro! en lo que podamos apoyar desde aca
<PabloRubianes> una cuestion teniamos una agenda para ahora quieren discutirla?
<leogg> magia154, tambien me puedo ir a mexico una semanita para apoyar :)
<magia154> Genial! Será organizar una planificación para que muchos compañeros de la comunidad latina se reunan por acá. Ay que emocionante :D
<leogg> PabloRubianes, hay agenda?
<JuanCarlosPaco_> claro, ponele gente de Drupal que de una charla en el evento Ubuntu, por ej
<PabloRubianes> si teniamos todo preparado
<leogg> magia154, podrias mandar un mail a la lista y nos reunimos
<PabloRubianes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJamEs
<jimbodoors> systemssiting
<PabloRubianes> la agenda de hoy era: {*} Documentación
<PabloRubianes> {*} Interacción entre LoCos hispanos
<PabloRubianes> {*} Espectativas a futuro en la comunidad ( integración )
<PabloRubianes> {*} Ver si la comunidad latina puede usar Ubuntu-es como sitio. de ser asi oficializarlo con La comunidad Ubuntu Mundial
<leogg> JuanCarlosPaco_, y ayuda mucho que la mayoria de sitios de ubuntu estan corriendo en drupal
<magia154> leogg ya estás, lo envío y quedamos de acuerdo :)
<leogg> JuanCarlosPaco_, es una colaboracion que beneficia a ambos
<leogg> magia154, dale :)
<JuanCarlosPaco_> Simbiosis  ;P
<JuanCarlosPaco_> sep
<leogg> PabloRubianes, moderas la reunion ?
<GuillermoC> :D
<PabloRubianes> leogg: si no tengo problema
<leogg> :p
<PabloRubianes> INICIA LA REUNION Tema 1
<PabloRubianes> documentacion
<JuanCarlosPaco_> documentar YAY
<PabloRubianes> la idea de este punto era llegar a un acuerdo de en que y donde trabajar en la documentacion en ingles
<PabloRubianes> español digo
<PabloRubianes> ya que la mayoria esta en ingles
<JuanCarlosPaco_> la wiki de ubuntu (?)
<PabloRubianes> porque yo he encontrado documentacion en español en la wiki de ubuntu, en la wiki de ubuntu-es, en help.ubuntu y en algunos lados mas
<PabloRubianes> hay que enfocarnos a tener un solo lugar
<PabloRubianes> sino es mas dificil de encontrar y vamos a terminar haciendo las cosas mas de una vez
<PabloRubianes> que les parece?
<magia154> Claro. Normalmente yo visito guia ubuntu para la documentación ¿Hay alguna lista de sitios sugeridos para decidir entre ellos?
<magia154> me refiero para hacer una votación?
<PabloRubianes> lista hecha ahora no, pero se puede hacer ya
<GuillermoC> yo creo que help.ubuntu es un buen lugar....
<PabloRubianes> si yo creo que en wiki y help de ubuntu tendria que estar todo
<GuillermoC> además que en estos lugares se accede por medio de la cuenta de Launchpad, no?
<JuanCarlosPaco_> estaria bueno que soporte HTML5, asi se puede subir video-tutoriales, o no?
<PabloRubianes> GuillermoC: si
<magia154> sería genial JuancarlosPaco_
<PabloRubianes> JuanCarlosPaco_: los videos los podes subir a vimeo o youtube y poner el link mientras
<marcelo> doc.ubuntu-es.org?
<GuillermoC> eso daría mejor orden a las participaciones...
<JuanCarlosPaco_> mucha gente no entienden el markup de wiki, por eso
<PabloRubianes> marcelo ahi creo que esta el problema del punto 4 ubuntu-es.org no es un sitio oficial hasta donde yo se
<JuanCarlosPaco_> y terminan los tuto en ubuntuforums o howtoforge.com/ubuntu  :(
<magia154> entonces la propuesta es alzar el sitio help.ubuntu.es desde cero para ir subiendo la documentación cierto?
<PabloRubianes> JuanCarlosPaco_: lo primero que hay que hacer despues de ver donde ponemos la documentacion es un tutorial de como escribir en wiki ;-)
<JuanCarlosPaco_> no
<JuanCarlosPaco_> una plantilla :)
<magia154> a ya
<maar> yo creo que estaría bueno hacernos un temario, y si la idea es que toda la comunidad hispana colabore
<maar> podemos dividrinods los temas}
<maar> y subir los videos
<maar> en un solo canal
<PabloRubianes> maar: es una buena idea
<marcelo> maar si, buena idea
<JuanCarlosPaco_> poner una plantilla en http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<JuanCarlosPaco_> no poner los videos en youtube, no queda muy relacionado con la documentacion
<JuanCarlosPaco_> :s
<PabloRubianes> JuanCarlosPaco_: no hay ningun wiki que soporte html5
<PabloRubianes> los videos deben ir en otro lado
<maar> leogg, PabloRubianes , marcelo  hay alguna lista de correo para poder comunicarnos después e ir haciendo el temario?
<PabloRubianes> esta la de classroom_Es
<PabloRubianes> este tema de la documentacion creo que se tendria que encargar ese team
<maar> y como puedo agregarme?
<maar> bueno puedo agregarme?
<JuanCarlosPaco_> no el motor de wiki en si, pero podes poner un Thubnail del video(imagen) y un Link al HTML5, asi mira: http://ubuntuone.com/p/40d/
<PabloRubianes> pero no vas a llenar todo tu espacio de ubuntu one con videos
<PabloRubianes> el ubuntu one es personal
<PabloRubianes> aparte es lo mismo si lo subis a youtube o vimeo
<PabloRubianes> y no te ocupas tu espacio
<magia154> maar: la lista de correo del classroom está en launchpad https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-classroom-es
<JuanCarlosPaco_> es unm ejemplo   ಥ_ಥ
<JuanCarlosPaco_> tengo Flashfobias
<PabloRubianes> le queda poco...
<PabloRubianes> ;-)
<PabloRubianes> alguna otra opinion?
<maar> gracias magia154
<marcelo> magia154: me he suscripto y espero la aprobacion a la lista classroom, gracias
<PabloRubianes> marcelo: aprobado
<PabloRubianes> bueno entonces quedamos que usamos help.ubuntu.com y wiki.ubuntu.com?
<marcelo> pablorubianes: gracias!
<PabloRubianes> help es para ayuda de como usar, configurar y otros
<maar> PabloRubianes: yo también me he suscrito
<PabloRubianes> y wiki es para info
<maar> espero poder ser aprobada
<PabloRubianes> aprobada tambien
<maar> PabloRubianes: gracias
<PabloRubianes> ninguna opinion mas?
<magia154> no, me parece que se ha llegado a un acuerdo
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> punto  numero 2
<PabloRubianes> Interacción entre LoCos hispanos
<PabloRubianes> nos gustaria fomentar el trabajo en conjunto de los diferentes equipos
<PabloRubianes> tenemos el canal #ubuntu-es-locos
<PabloRubianes> no se si todos lo conocen
 * SergioMeneses ha vuelto
<SergioMeneses> super buena idea
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: q no seamos siempre los mismos los q emprendemos ideas nuevas :D sino q todos participen :D
<magia154> SergioMeneses y PabloRubianes hace rato comentaba con leogg que acá en México podemos organizar el ubucon latinoamericano.
<PabloRubianes> ademas como extra se puede conocer gente de otro paises, como SergioMeneses que es un capo y siempre anda por el gtalk
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<SergioMeneses> magia154: si lo lei :D
<SergioMeneses> jajaja "capo" xD
<SergioMeneses> solo soy emprendedor :D y me gusta trabajar por los LoCos :D
<magia154> SergioMeneses jojo
<SergioMeneses> magia154: la idea es buena pero debe organizarse minimo con un año de anticipacion
<magia154> ese es el plan
<magia154> :)
<PabloRubianes> para que se pueda juntar plata para ir :P
<magia154> bueno pero ya hay una iniciativa en marcha para colaborar como LoCo's hispanos :D
<magia154> también veremos la forma de financiar una que otro vuelo hasta México a ver si se puede
<SergioMeneses> magia154: eso seria buenismo :D
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno eso son ideas...
<SergioMeneses> algo mas cercano es organizar eventos, reuniones, compartir conocimiento
<SergioMeneses> y sobre todo fomentar la integracion
<SergioMeneses> esa es la clave del exito para los LoCo :D
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: leogg alucardni cual es el proximo evento en la agenda?
<PabloRubianes> no se... debe ser el OpenWeek despues que salga el 10.10
<magia154> Entonces hay un mes para planificar.
<SergioMeneses> magia154: se pueden hacer mas reuniones via irc
<SergioMeneses> y fomentar a q la gente participe :D
<PabloRubianes> si
<magia154> :)
<magia154> Me gustaría proponer algo para  el open week, ¿será que se puede hacer un streaming de ciertas actividades? No tengo nada contra el irc sólo que creo que se puede complementar con información audiovisual
<PabloRubianes> tenemos planeado usar lernid
<PabloRubianes> si algun dia lo hacemos andar jeje
<magia154> LOL
<GuillermoC> jeje
<marcelo> bueno, saludos a tod@s, aqui ya es la hora de la cena :-) adios y gracias
<magia154> hasta pronto marcelo :)
<magia154> entonces si tenemos propuestas las mandamos a la lista de correo del classroom?
<marcelo> si, gracias
<magia154> bueno porque la actividad de hoy la voy a reportar en la página del team. Por si preguntan cómo contactar con la comunidad hispana.
<magia154> leogg, PabloRubianes, SergioMeneses, alucardni si alguien pregunta ¿cómo contactar con la comunidad hispana de ubuntu, les doy la lista de correo de ubuntu classroom? O cómo hacer para que más personas se integren a la dinámica de trabajo?
<PabloRubianes> si para la documentacion es esa la lista
<PabloRubianes> sino ubuntu-es-locos@lists.launchpad.net,
<PabloRubianes> es la otra opcion
<PabloRubianes> #ubuntu-es-locos es el canal de IRC
<magia154> perfecto :)
<PabloRubianes> nos falto discutir un tema pero no se si todavia quieren
<magia154> cuál es?
<PabloRubianes> el de usar www.ubuntu-es.org como pagina de la comunidad de forma oficial
<PabloRubianes> igual eso se puede discutir otro dia
<magia154> Pues por mi no hay problema verlo ahorita pero creo que ya muchos fueron a comer
<PabloRubianes> si por eso igual hay que organizar mas reuniones de este estilo
<magia154> me parece bien, entonces estaré al pendiente de la lista de correo.
<magia154> me retiro
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<magia154> feliz domingo :)
<PabloRubianes> igualmente
<SergioMeneses> me ha parecido q hemos avanzado mucho en cuanto a contactos :d
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: leogg algo mas para discutir :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno de mi parte no es mas por la jornada... uds q dicen :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos yo creo q ya podemos dar por terminada la sesion
<SergioMeneses> ahora podemos quedarnos en un espacio de dialogo libre :D
<SergioMeneses> asi q estais invitados a participar de los proximos eventos que se realizen en la comunidad :D
<chilicuil> ya fueron las platicas? o aun llego a tiempo'
<wicope> ya terminaron .. jejej
<chilicuil> damn it
<wicope> eso creo :P
<chilicuil> wicope: como hace cuanto ?
<chilicuil> ahh, ok
<wicope> en mi zona horaria: [22:09] <@SergioMeneses>  bueno muchachos yo creo q ya podemos dar por terminada la sesion
<wicope> ahora tengo las [23:14] con lo que hace una hora aprox.
<chilicuil> >.<
<chilicuil> nooooo ='(, bueno ni hablar, gracias wicope =)
<wicope> el canal creo que está logeado, mira los logs si te interesa ..
<chilicuil> wicope: sip, eso are
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-08-22
<christianrm45> hola
<christianrm45> Hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-08-23
<darkmian87> hola..
